# Keeping ammo in mags.



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I've had a debate with a few friends and thought I would ask everyone on here what they thought. Does it weaken a spring in your gun magazines if you always store it and have the ammo in the magazines? Or is it better to leave the spring fully extended with no ammo?


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Most expansion springs keep their "memory" by being compressed. If you leave them extended thats how they will become weak. Also why most tools with springs come with locks to keep them compressed when not in use. 

Sent from my Event using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Over an extended time, it could compress the spring. It has a lot to do with the spring steel itself and how much compression is being put on the spring. I think in most cases, the difference wouldn&#8217;t be something that someone would notice without a set of calipers.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

Springs typically weaken from repeated use. You are doing more damage by unloading/loading every time than by leaving the ammo in there.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I was told that keeping a fully loaded mag would weaken the spring. Guess they wanted me to store my gun half full. I believe this was on the mags that hold 15+ rounds. My mags only hold 7-8 so I leave them fully loaded. Just seems silly to me not to have a fully loaded mag. After all, that is why I purchased a pistol to begin with. My 2 cents


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a berretta 380 that has 13 round mags and I feel comfortable only loading them with 6 rounds. so I have 1 in the chamber and 6 in the mag. if I don't hit my target with 7 rounds I shouldn't have a hand gun.
sherman


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

sherman51 said:


> I have a berretta 380 that has 13 round mags and I feel comfortable only loading them with 6 rounds. so I have 1 in the chamber and 6 in the mag. if I don't hit my target with 7 rounds I shouldn't have a hand gun.
> sherman


Load it up Sherman. You may have 3 bad guys to deal with..
I keep my mags full and haven't had any issues so far.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

bobk said:


> Load it up Sherman. You may have 3 bad guys to deal with..
> I keep my mags full and haven't had any issues so far.


x2
I asked this question on another forum and was told better to keep them fully loaded.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, mine is fully loaded @ 6 clips x 15 ea. figure the first 10 thru the door and the others won't have enough room to climb over the pile !! Just fill the hole quickly.  Mike


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive always kept most of my mags fully loaded in an ammo box for most of my life, i learned that during my navy service, simply because thats how we kept them. if you think an empty mag is a good mag... you are dead..


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Keeping a mag fully loaded will not cause the spring to weaken or take a set. That is nothing more than a internet myth. Springs weaken, break from extended, repeated use


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Everything makes a lot of sense on here! I figured I'd ask, I have guns I've had for years and haven't shot. So I figure I would ask. I looked at it if I'm not shooting it or intending to shoot the gun for sometime. why keep the mag loaded. Most of the time we had guns to people we make sure the chamber is cleared and there are no rounds in the mag before handing them the gun.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

shot1buck said:


> Everything makes a lot of sense on here! I figured I'd ask, I have guns I've had for years and haven't shot. So I figure I would ask. I looked at it if I'm not shooting it or intending to shoot the gun for sometime. why keep the mag loaded. Most of the time we had guns to people we make sure the chamber is cleared and there are no rounds in the mag before handing them the gun.


I guess I assumed you were talking about keeping one in the nightstand?


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

in the service we only loaded 18 in our 20 round clip for the M16s but loaded our 45 clips full with 7 rounds. we also loaded and unloaded them at the beginning of the shift and at the end of the shift. so, if the 18 only was to save the spring, then loading and unloading them everyday defeated the purpose. i do not know, just throwing out the army procedures for MPs.

all thumbs


----------



## Houseofmoto (Mar 4, 2014)

gumbygold said:


> Springs typically weaken from repeated use. You are doing more damage by unloading/loading every time than by leaving the ammo in there.


This. Stressing and unstressing the spring will do more damage to the spring.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

I can't get my guns to fire with a empty mag, so I have decided to keep them FULL!


----------

